# Private ultrasound scan belfast



## esseylyle (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi girls I have just started treatment in spain using a donor egg, my problem is that i have to have a scan here in Belfast on day 12 to see how my womb lining is getting on.
I will have to go private and so far I have been quoted £300 for a scan and consultation, I only need the scan but you cant have one without the other. it would be cheaper for me to fly to spain.
Has anyone else had aprivate scan and how much did it cost, I would be so grateful of any help as you can imagine this is not a cheap process.
Many thanks
Evin


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Eva if you get a referral letter from you clinic, mine is reprofit, the royal fertility clinic will do it for 85 pound based on the information i have been given by them.  once you get referral letter just ring or call in and book 

bron


----------



## esseylyle (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you so much Bron11 £85 is a lot cheaper, do you just call up and wait or do you need to make an appointment.
is it in the Roal maternity or the fertility clinic.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya it will be the fertility clinic who will scan you ,they done all mines for my tx in london.You will need to get your clinic to fax over a letter to rfc stating your a patient of theirs and what they require from the scans or blood tests ,once this has been done you just ring up and make an appointment.
Good luck


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Emak said it all, hope you get sorted

How you doing Emak - hope things progressing well. bron


----------

